# My Dishwasher KitchenAid not spraying water



## Raji Elshaer (May 14, 2007)

Hello,

My dishwasher upper and middle sprayers stopped working and noticed that the water is filling well into the dishwasher but not strong enough to reach the upper levels of it, the dishes still not clean when the cycle is completed. Any ideas on what caused this.
the water pressure from the main is strong as ever.

Thank you in advance.

Raji


----------



## glennjanie (May 14, 2007)

Welcome Raji:
The spray pressure in the dishwasher is not dependent on the municipal water pressure but, rather on a pump inside.
It sounds more like an obstruction in the circulating system, leaking pump system, or just a worn out pump. 
Jeff1 is our professional appliance man. He can tell you exactly where to check and what to look for.
Glenn


----------



## Raji Elshaer (May 14, 2007)

Thank you Glenn for the welcoming massage.  I do not see any leaking from the machine at all. Is the pump you reference has anything to do with the water inlet valve. could that be the cause the issue?

Thanks again.
Raji


----------



## glennjanie (May 14, 2007)

Hello Raji:
Go to this web address (furnished by Jeff1)

It is the best help you can find anywhere.
Glennhttp://www.appliancerepair.com


----------

